# Weight loss during PCT - what is normal?



## malfeasance (May 18, 2011)

I am 43, 6 feet tall, and I am in week two of PCT, and I am losing a lot of weight, quickly. 

I did a 10 week cycle and gained a total of 18 pounds (from 186 to 204).

Here is my weight gain and loss from my other thread.

*Week 1* 186 pounds on day 2
*Week 2* 193 pounds on day 8
*Week 3* 191 pounds on day 16
*Week 4* 194 pounds on day 22
*Week 5* 195 pounds on day 29, 198 pounds on day 31
*Week 6* 196 pounds on day 37
*Week 7* 199 pounds on day 43, 200 pounds on day 47
*Week 8* 200 pounds on day 50
*Week 9* 201 pounds on day 57
*Week 10* 204 pounds on day 64
*Week 11* 201 pounds
*Week 12* 198 pounds
*Week 13* 195 pounds
*Week 14* 193 pounds

Today (still in week 14), I weighed only *190*.

I have kept my diet basically the same as when I was on cycle, so that should not be the problem. I have reduced the volume of the workouts from when I was on cycle. I have kept most (but not all) of my strength from the cycle.

Doing only the math, I am up a mere 4 pounds from where I started. I look way better than the 4 pounds would suggest (I took before and after photos and some recently during PCT for comparison, and there is no comparison - I looked a lot bigger at the end of the cycle, but I actually look better now - more cut, and way better than before I started).

I cut out cardio lately to see if that would help stem the weight loss, but I lost another three pounds in the last few days anyway.

_Am I doomed to be back at my starting weight before PCT is even over???_


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 18, 2011)

Depends how bloated you were. How is your strength?


----------



## dhwest (May 18, 2011)

Easy on the scale, body fat % is the way to go, you very well could have cut or lost 5-6 lbs of body fat and gain 10lbs of lean body mass, which would only change the scale 4 or 5 lbs.  This seems to be the case since you said yourself you look way better.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 18, 2011)

I always drop between 5-10 pounds after discontinuing my cycle. I think it's just water, because I don't typically lose any gains after stopping my cycle since I jump on IGF-1 and insulin during my PCT. 

As long as your lifts are going down, you should be good to go!


----------



## Ravager (May 18, 2011)

dhwest said:


> Easy on the scale, body fat % is the way to go, you very well could have cut or lost 5-6 lbs of body fat and gain 10lbs of lean body mass, which would only change the scale 4 or 5 lbs.  This seems to be the case since you said yourself you look way better.



Well put.


----------



## minimal (May 18, 2011)

dhwest said:


> Easy on the scale, body fat % is the way to go, you very well could have cut or lost 5-6 lbs of body fat and gain 10lbs of lean body mass, which would only change the scale 4 or 5 lbs.  This seems to be the case since you said yourself you look way better.



^^^^


----------



## malfeasance (May 18, 2011)

Photos, if I am doing this right, of precycle, postcycle, and now in PCT, in that order.
View attachment 32388 View attachment 32389 View attachment 32390


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 18, 2011)

You could use a ten whitey. That will make you look 10 pounds heavier right off the bat.


----------



## underscore (May 18, 2011)

Not to blast on you but I don't see much weight gain after the cycle was over.


----------



## nyf1nest (May 18, 2011)

underscore said:


> Not to blast on you but I don't see much weight gain after the cycle was over.



You can see a difference in his chest and traps


----------



## Hench (May 18, 2011)

I think you look better, you probably could/should have pushed a bit harder but they're is definitely a difference.


----------



## GMO (May 18, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Photos, if I am doing this right, of precycle, postcycle, and now in PCT, in that order.
> View attachment 32388 View attachment 32389 View attachment 32390




Looks like you dropped a lot of water weight.

How many calories are you eating a day?


----------



## malfeasance (May 20, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> You could use a ten whitey. That will make you look 10 pounds heavier right off the bat.


  LOL!  Work indoors . . .



underscore said:


> Not to blast on you but I don't see much weight gain after the cycle was over.


  That's kind of the point of the thread.  I did, however, add an inch to my arms, two inches to my chest, and, not shown in the pictures, added two inches to my thighs - that is, those are the changes in measurements from the first picture to the second picture.  Some of that has been lost by the third picture (like half an inch off the arms).



GMO said:


> Looks like you dropped a lot of water weight.
> 
> How many calories are you eating a day?


  I do not know the calories, but throughout the day, I eat a cup of oatmeal, seven eggs, whole grain toast, 2 pounds of chicken breast, 2 cups of brown rice, 2 cups of cottage cheese, and some spinach salads and almonds.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (May 20, 2011)

Looks like cycle worked for ya to me


----------



## james-27 (May 20, 2011)

My first cycle I put on 15lbs and kept all the weight. Its now 1 month after pct and still holding on to my weight.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 20, 2011)

I got up to 230 on my cycle but it dropped to 215 after coming off and I only had one rough day of eating cuz of travel. It was depressing but I'm holding steady at 215 now. Let's see if I can gain anything before my next go round


----------



## jaxx34 (May 20, 2011)

For what it's worth,it looks like you dropped some water and fat and gained some tone,next cycle will really have you looking great,it'll be all muscle blowing up...you'll be a beast by summer!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 20, 2011)

looks like a successful cycle to me, I see a great difference, before pics you look pretty scrawny not alot of definition, during you look bloated, after your cut, more tone, good size on chest and shoulders. 

Judge the success of your cycle by BF% and the tape measure, don't worry about the scale


----------



## dfo (May 20, 2011)

what did you run?


----------



## Ravager (May 21, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> looks like a successful cycle to me, I see a great difference, before pics you look pretty scrawny not alot of definition, during you look bloated, after your cut, more tone, good size on chest and shoulders.
> 
> Judge the success of your cycle by BF% and the tape measure, don't worry about the scale



x2


----------



## malfeasance (May 25, 2011)

dfo said:


> what did you run?


 Everything is here.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/124632-cycle-took-stumble.html


----------



## malfeasance (May 25, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Today (still in week 14), I weighed only *190*.


Well, that was the 18th, and I have been 192 since, and 193 today, so the panic that I am going to continue to be the incredible shrinking man is subsiding a little.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 9, 2011)

Just an update - staying in the 192 range, so weight loss has ceased.  Whew!


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 13, 2011)

Just an update - I am actually _increasing_ in strength now, the "depressed mood" has gone away, and I am feeling like my old self again.

Being shut down sucks!

No blood test yet, but I am getting to feel normal again (confident and cocky like before, LOL!).  I will do a blood test before my second cycle to see where the testosterone levels are.

Maybe HCG next time during the cycle will help with the post cycle recovery.


----------

